# Clear Creek (below tunnel 6) Tree



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

Just a heads up....massive tree down accross the river at the bottom of Hells Half Mile (or whatever you want to call it). There are plenty of eddies to catch for a portage (ie. not alot of water). Mainly an issue for next year or a kayaker in over their head.


----------

